# Fisher Stove FS



## kyle1! (Nov 18, 2009)

No affiliation with the stove just passing the info if anyone is interested

http://desmoines.craigslist.org/for/1470094159.html

Brian


----------



## fishercat (Nov 18, 2009)

*i like the double door versions better .*

but those are still great stoves.along with the Allnighters,probably the best ever made.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Nov 18, 2009)

fishercat said:


> but those are still great stoves.along with the Allnighters,probably the best ever made.


+1. Fisher, All Nighter, and Nashua. Three of the best wood stoves ever made. If you have one, hang on to it.

Pssst... I believe they were all made in the USA. opcorn:


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Nov 18, 2009)

I've got a Fisher, and the only thing I would change is to put some glass in it. I like to watch the fire!


But that thing can hold a fire for 14 hours with the right wood. Tain't bad!


----------



## danrclem (Nov 19, 2009)

I've got a Fisher Grandpa Bear (I think) and it's a very heavy duty stove. It puts out good heat and I've had it for close to thirty years but there quite a few years when I wasn't set up to use it. It still wears the original paint but I guess that it really needs a new coat. Sometimes I think about buying a new stove but I just don't know if one would satisfy me like this one does. I have mine in the basement and it heats the whole house.


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Nov 19, 2009)

That Grandpa Bear is a cool looking stove, looks like it wouldn't be way too big for my place!

Grew up with a big All Nighter which is a Fisher copycat. The other place I've lived at that heated by wood I think had a Fisher. Both those houses heated 2500+ s.f. by stove.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Nov 19, 2009)

danrclem said:


> I've got a Fisher Grandpa Bear (I think) and it's a very heavy duty stove. It puts out good heat and I've had it for close to thirty years but there quite a few years when I wasn't set up to use it. It still wears the original paint but I guess that it really needs a new coat. Sometimes I think about buying a new stove but I just don't know if one would satisfy me like this one does. I have mine in the basement and it heats the whole house.


Dan, I doubt that Grandpa Bear needs a new coat of paint. Just give him a good rubdown with Rutland stove polish. Wear thin latex plastic gloves and use an old rag or two. First burn and it will cure right in.
opcorn:


----------



## laynes69 (Nov 19, 2009)

Dads got a stove built by the amish, its the same thing as a riteway. Hitzer makes them also with the same design. Dad was plugging his chimney and burning through alot of wood. I went over there one day and told him to bypass the top of the flue to move the exhaust through the bottom. It works pretty good, and he gets some decent burns with his. I was impressed with the stove so much I almost bought a hitzer furnace, until I found out about the caddy. The riteways burn coal well. I just don't like the thin steel that they are made from, but overall a more efficient design than most stoves of that period. One of the few downdrafts. I always thought it would be neat to incorporate a cat in the top part of the stove, but would be afraid of the steel ahead of it overheating. The bypass would be there.


----------



## danrclem (Nov 19, 2009)

Wood Doctor said:


> Dan, I doubt that Grandpa Bear needs a new coat of paint. Just give him a good rubdown with Rutland stove polish. Wear thin latex plastic gloves and use an old rag or two. First burn and it will cure right in.
> opcorn:



You're probably right. I'll have to hurry if I do it this winter 'cause it won't be long until it keeps an almost permanent fire. Rutland stove polish, I gotta remember that. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## fishercat (Nov 19, 2009)

*never sell that stove!*



danrclem said:


> I've got a Fisher Grandpa Bear (I think) and it's a very heavy duty stove. It puts out good heat and I've had it for close to thirty years but there quite a few years when I wasn't set up to use it. It still wears the original paint but I guess that it really needs a new coat. Sometimes I think about buying a new stove but I just don't know if one would satisfy me like this one does. I have mine in the basement and it heats the whole house.



you cannot replace it with a new one.i promise you will regret it.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Nov 20, 2009)

danrclem said:


> I've got a Fisher Grandpa Bear (I think) and it's a very heavy duty stove. It puts out good heat and I've had it for close to thirty years but there quite a few years when I wasn't set up to use it. It still wears the original paint but I guess that it really needs a new coat. Sometimes I think about buying a new stove but I just don't know if one would satisfy me like this one does. I have mine in the basement and it heats the whole house.




That's the beast I have, Dan. Sure puts out the BTUs! 


Yeah, mine needs some paint, too. :monkey:


----------



## Spotted Owl (Nov 20, 2009)

danrclem said:


> Sometimes I think about buying a new stove but I just don't know if one would satisfy me like this one does. I have mine in the basement and it heats the whole house.



If it ain't broke don't fix it. I have a Fisher and will never give it up. I have changed a couple out for friends and one of ours in a past house. Nothing put in the place of a Fisher has come close to measuring up. If I was betting guy I would bet the house you will not be happy with any replacement you will try.


Owl


----------



## wampum (Nov 20, 2009)

I use to sell them,sold about 300 or so.They were invented by Bob Fisher of Oregon. I still have a Grandma bear in the basement. All the grands were double doors.the Papa,Mama,and Baby bear were single door. For fire viewing you could put a stainless fire screen in front. They were franchised and made to specs at several locations across the country. I use to drive up to Scranton Pa with the trailer and get mine,when I did not have them shipped. I also sold Rite-way,and a Fisher knock off called the Alaskan. Fisher also made inserts for fire places. They could be dressed out with the high lights (trees and edges) on the doors Nickel plated. Also you could get brass and nickel plated clawed bear feet. I have a Woodstock soap stone fire view in the living room. But when the weather gets below about 25 the fisher gets fired up. That Fisher literally still heats the whole house. I've used it for over 30 years and it still works great. You can shut it down by closing the doors and sealing off the air. The doors are cast iron the rest is plate steel brick lined,great stove,but the EPA does not like them.


----------



## danrclem (Nov 20, 2009)

I think that we have a few fans of the Fisher here. You guys have convinced me not to even think about another stove. LOL

I still have the firescreen front that came with this stove but I think I've only used it one time. Watching fires is nice for romance but I've been married for 34 years and my wife won't let me have a girlfriend.  I don't even know where the screen is but I know it's around here somewhere. 

Now I've gotta find a place that sells Rutland stove polish.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Nov 20, 2009)

danrclem said:


> I still have the firescreen front that came with this stove but I think I've only used it one time.




I have mine, and we use it now and then. Needs some maintenance, as the tabs are getting loose. It's a nice option for those times when we want to see the fire, and aren't concerned about it lasting all night.



As for the romance, well, 20+ years and she's still interested...


----------



## fishercat (Nov 20, 2009)

*the EPA can pound sand!*



wampum said:


> I use to sell them,sold about 300 or so.They were invented by Bob Fisher of Oregon. I still have a Grandma bear in the basement. All the grands were double doors.the Papa,Mama,and Baby bear were single door. For fire viewing you could put a stainless fire screen in front. They were franchised and made to specs at several locations across the country. I use to drive up to Scranton Pa with the trailer and get mine,when I did not have them shipped. I also sold Rite-way,and a Fisher knock off called the Alaskan. Fisher also made inserts for fire places. They could be dressed out with the high lights (trees and edges) on the doors Nickel plated. Also you could get brass and nickel plated clawed bear feet. I have a Woodstock soap stone fire view in the living room. But when the weather gets below about 25 the fisher gets fired up. That Fisher literally still heats the whole house. I've used it for over 30 years and it still works great. You can shut it down by closing the doors and sealing off the air. The doors are cast iron the rest is plate steel brick lined,great stove,but the EPA does not like them.



unless they want to pay my Gas bill.i haven't seen them clowns make anything better yet. you know AlGore says " the core of the earth is millions and millions of degrees." :jawdrop: no,it's not a scam.:hmm3grin2orange: these people are too much.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Nov 20, 2009)

danrclem said:


> I think that we have a few fans of the Fisher here. You guys have convinced me not to even think about another stove. LOL
> 
> Now I've gotta find a place that sells Rutland stove polish.



TSC (Tractor Supply) stores, Ace Hardware, and Menards sells it around here. Good stuff:


----------



## watchamakalit (Nov 21, 2009)

I have a Fisher that I picked up for the shop about 3yrs ago. I belive it is a grandpa bear as it looks identical to the one already pictured on page one, only my door handles are straight not S shaped. I absolutely love my fisher and when I purchase my next house, I am going to install it in the house as my primary heat. The only thing wrong with my fisher is one of the air draft knobs got a tab broken off. I would love to find a replacement but have reserved my self to living with a broken one. Mine looks like hell because it sits in the shop so it is covered in dirt and surface rust. But this summer it is getting a complete overhaul including all new brick and possibly a secondary burn plate installed.


----------



## Mike Van (Nov 21, 2009)

Here's a pic of the old All Nighter at the farm. It's a Moe, takes almost 30" wood. Me and two other guys about blew our guts out carrying it in. Ahh, to be young again...................


----------



## danrclem (Nov 22, 2009)

I just found this link on ********** which tells the story of the Fisher Stove. I haven't read it yet but it looks like it could be a good read.

http://www.**********/econtent/index.php/wiki/Book_-_The_Fisher_Stove_Story/


----------



## johncinco (Nov 23, 2009)

The fishers are marked, inside the door. GM for Gram ma and GP for, well you get it. I have the gramma stove. Takes a big load! The only thing I would like to see would be some type of baffle or heat exchange system in there. Its an old design, but dang it works pretty good. I close my air drafts down to where the metal juuuuuuuust drags, and then she'll burn perfect, not too hot and not cool enough to creasote up.


----------



## jacksnipe (Nov 24, 2009)

*Fisher Draft Knobs*



watchamakalit said:


> I have a Fisher that I picked up for the shop about 3yrs ago. I belive it is a grandpa bear as it looks identical to the one already pictured on page one, only my door handles are straight not S shaped. I absolutely love my fisher and when I purchase my next house, I am going to install it in the house as my primary heat. The only thing wrong with my fisher is one of the air draft knobs got a tab broken off. I would love to find a replacement but have reserved my self to living with a broken one. Mine looks like hell because it sits in the shop so it is covered in dirt and surface rust. But this summer it is getting a complete overhaul including all new brick and possibly a secondary burn plate installed.



Here is a link for ordering replacement draft knobs for fisher stoves..
http://www.woodstove-parts.com/photo6_11.html
I have two Fisher Fireplace Inserts in perfect condition & will never part with either of them, One is a very rare Fisher Honey Bear Insert with the top air wash for the Glass Doors, the serial # is 000083


----------



## fishercat (Dec 5, 2009)

*Fisher double door Grandma.*

my buddy is selling one here in CT if anyone is interested.PM for his contact info.he is in Hebron. i think he wants $600


----------



## Old Goat (Dec 6, 2009)

johncinco said:


> The fishers are marked, inside the door. GM for Gram ma and GP for, well you get it.



I learned something new today. I just opened the doors on my Grand Ma Bear and sure enough, "GM R" on the right door and "GM L" on the left door.


I just now grabbed the cheap camera, turned around in my chair, and took a picture of our Fisher. It is the main heat source for our 2000 Sq' home. I have never found a stove that works as well as this one does. It only puts out visible smoke if I want it to. Most of the time it is very efficient and built to outlast the house. I have never seen a Fisher that was warped due to overheating, and I have bought and sold many of them in the last 20 years. I wish I had kept the last Baby Bear I had, but I made good money on that one.









> The doors are cast iron the rest is plate steel brick lined,great stove,but the *EPA does not like them*.



One more reason I love mine.


----------



## watchamakalit (Dec 6, 2009)

Learned a little from this thread. Gonna get a new draft knob on its way and start looking for some rutlands. I can also now confirm I have a grandma bear. I would love to be able to heat the house with it but the floor plan of my house just won't let that happen well. So it will remain a shop stove for now. I love it. It heats an uninsulated 2 car garage to 90 on the coldest days of the year and has better burn times than the add-on furnace I currently have in the house.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Dec 6, 2009)

*Hardwood Stove Door Handle*

To Mike Van:

That is truly a gorgeous door handle on that stove, Mike. I have to believe that you turned that yourself in your workshop. Sometimes the little things like that make all the difference in the world.


----------

